# GTO Embelem on side of car?



## powerman_dsr (Feb 27, 2006)

has any one removed theres, i wanted to for a cleaner look but i want to make sure there are no line up holes, before i do.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Huge hole underneath -- as the Australian Holdens have a side marker light there. Sorry! You could always install the Aussie lights -- as they look pretty good...


----------



## powerman_dsr (Feb 27, 2006)

thanks, do you know if any one has the aussie side lights for sale


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

[email protected]

Sean runs the parts desk for an Australian Holden dealership. Great guy. Happy to answer any questions. Takes plastic. Keep in mind that the prices he quotes in Australian dollars. Just convert to USD.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Check E bay too.........


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

As soon as I get my 402 stroker kit I'm replacing the 5.7 with the 6.7 badges


----------



## powerman_dsr (Feb 27, 2006)

thanks for the input guys i appreciate it, im also having a hard time deciding to treat this car as a Monaro CV8 or as a GOAT, still confused as to what im gonna make the car look like.


----------

